# Silica gel pack fell in aquarium



## Frox (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all,

So I had a little accident, unbeknownst to me at the time, where one of those silica gel desiccant packs from the food container fell into the aquarium. I just found it while cleaning the tank, so I'm not sure how long it's been in there, possibly up to a month since my last thorough cleaning. I've searched all over and can't find much information about what this might do to the water quality and fish health. As a precaution, I did a 50% water change.

Can anyone shed some light on what I can expect, or what I might do in addition to water changes to recover from this? If it's even a problem?

Thank you!

Dan


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A quick online check states the silica gel is made from sodium silicate and should be non-toxic. The water change was a good idea and I don't think there is anything else you can do at this point.

If you still have the desiccant pack, check if there is any info on it to contact the mfg.


----------



## Frox (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Dee, I read a bit agreeing with what you said, that it should be non-toxic and just absorb water until it's "full", but I also read some places that they may contain fungicides or other chemicals from the manufacturing process. That's the part that scared me, I wasn't sure how the fish would handle that, if it's true.

Well bad news bears, 2 of the 4 fish in that tank died last night (silver arowana and a very old, very large JD that I've had for many years which I'll miss). Surviving are a florida gar and a smaller female JD, who now appears listless. I'd anthropomorphize and say she's missing her beau, but more likely she's suffering from whatever may have tainted the water. Now I'm just not sure if the water was tainted, or if I shocked them too much with a 50% change (normally I would do 25% regularly).

Anyways, note to anyone reading... pay close attention when feeding your fish, don't haphazardly tap a few pellets in the water without looking, take the time to care for and admire your fish. It may save them one day!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of the two fish, hopefully it was just a coincidence.

I would think that a silica gel pack in a container of fish food would not contain fungicides or other chemicals that could potentially leach to fish food.

The only online information I found regarding harmful ingredients in a silica gel pack is the variety that contains the blue color that turns pink when exhausted and can then be regenerated to the blue color by exposing it to heat.


----------

